# Laminate trimmer - is VS important?



## mikehop (May 14, 2008)

I am looking at the Bosch laminate trimmers and the VS models are about $25 more. I haven't purchased a laminate trimer before and would like to know if VS is important for this size router. Any recommendations?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mikehop

Yes it's VS is very important almost all the bits you will use in the trim router will be small , and it's easy to cook them quick if you run them at 25,000 to 30,000 rpm's..

I do recommend the Bosch Colt in the KIT format...  with the offset base that comes with the kit and the 45 deg.base that comes in the kit also..Plus the add on base so you can use the PC brass guides with the Colt.

I made a plunge base for the one I have and that comes in handy..
I also made a router cabinet to hold the Colt so I could use it in the router table format.

Great Router....

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1216135445&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR010-Subbase-Threaded-Routers/dp/B000FF8VQ0/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b


====



mikehop said:


> I am looking at the Bosch laminate trimmers and the VS models are about $25 more. I haven't purchased a laminate trimer before and would like to know if VS is important for this size router. Any recommendations?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with Bob wholeheartedly. Get the VS kit. You will surely by glad you did.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The ability to vary the speed of your bit is one of the secrets to success. This holds true for all routers and even drill motors. Materials react differently to cutting and many times slowing the bit down is the way to get a clean cut without burning. The extra $25 is a justifiable expense.


----------



## mikehop (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can always shop the reconditioned tools, HD has a VS laminate trimmer for $49

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100642002&N=10000003+90401+529793

Bosch VS palm router $90
http://bosch.cpotools.com/routers/palm_routers/pr20evsk-rt.html


----------

